# Examples of duality relationships



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@cyamitide not a criticism against you per se since you are just the messenger, but I really find some of those dual typings that you linked highly questionable. Especially Will Smitt as an SEE. I've seen that typing a fair but and after looking up the guy myself, I'm quite sure he's an ESE. I wanted to get that out, lol. 

With that said, yes on Scully and Mulder (and yes on their enneatypes too; I never bought the argument that Mulder is a 6 though I've seen it suggested quite a bit but he's way too much of a recluse out of choice and is too obsessed finding out the truth about his sister which is less in this kind of calling out that the emporor is naked kind of way that you see in 6s, and more about finding some ultimate truth about the world). Good example of delta duality. I've also seen a fair share of semi-duality in fiction and where the semi-duality is even preferred over the duality one, but perhaps for another thread.

What about Bones? 

(I can't find a good video since every video of them on Youtube is some shipping video, gg).


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Entropic said:


> @_cyamitide_ not a criticism against you per se since you are just the messenger, but I really find some of those dual typings that you linked highly questionable.


I'm pretty certain they are taken from the Socionix gallery, which I used to paruse back in the day. Not sure it still exists. 

The Socionix gallery is interesting but its ALOT of typings, so its impossible to agree with all of them. I think the Socionix gallery is good work though, but yeah, skepticism is always a virtue when examining celebrity typings.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Typhon said:


> I'm pretty certain they are taken from the Socionix gallery, which I used to paruse back in the day. Not sure it still exists.
> 
> The Socionix gallery is interesting but its ALOT of typings, so its impossible to agree with all of them. I think the Socionix gallery is good work though, but yeah, skepticism is always a virtue when examining celebrity typings.


Yup, agreed. I also think it's taken from the Socionix gallery. I think they got some of it right, some of it wrong. Currently I have more of a knee-jerk against people claiming Will Smith is an SEE in general because he is, when I looked into it, decidedly not one, imo. Very clearly an Fe type to me, so it's more of something that irks me out when I see it, that people use him as a representative of the SEE when he is such a poor fit (since he's imo, not one).


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Yup, agreed. I also think it's taken from the Socionix gallery. I think they got some of it right, some of it wrong. Currently I have more of a knee-jerk against people claiming Will Smith is an SEE in general because he is, when I looked into it, decidedly not one, imo. Very clearly an Fe type to me, so it's more of something that irks me out when I see it, that people use him as a representative of the SEE when he is such a poor fit (since he's imo, not one).


Besides being an Fe type in general, I could see Smith as being Fe in the ego, really. Which is pretty far removed from SEE. I have no idea how anyone could type him as such.

I think I even saw that typing of him, and I thought it bizarre.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Will Smith is definately feeling and extroverted temperament. I dont really know him that well from an insider pov, though. But he has a characteristic "I dont wanna hurt your feelings in communication" attitude that could be IEE. Also he expresses his attitudes rather openly and doesnt wear a mask the way Fe doms do. 

Why do you guys think he is Fe?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Besides being an Fe type in general, I could see Smith as being Fe in the ego, really. Which is pretty far removed from SEE. I have no idea how anyone could type him as such.
> 
> I think I even saw that typing of him, and I thought it bizarre.
> 
> ...





Typhon said:


> I think Will Smith is definately feeling and extroverted temperament. I dont really know him that well from an insider pov, though. But he has a characteristic "I dont wanna hurt your feelings in communication" attitude that could be IEE. Also he expresses his attitudes rather openly and doesnt wear a mask the way Fe doms do.
> 
> Why do you guys think he is Fe?


Because he seems like the other ESEs I've run into, especially those who try to come across as "tougher" or "harder" than the more feminine version of it; clearly Ne-valuing as you point out. What he says here isn't really exemplary of Fi by any stretch of the imagination:

Will Smith Quotes (Author of Just the Two of Us)

I see a lot of Ti DS in what he says, and Si. Also, based on these quotes, he must undeniably be a type 6. I think a lot of people mistake this "harsher" version of the ESE for SEEs. Naruto from the anime/manga definitely comes to mind here.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Because he seems like the other ESEs I've run into, especially those who try to come across as "tougher" or "harder" than the more feminine version of it; clearly Ne-valuing as you point out. What he says here isn't really exemplary of Fi by any stretch of the imagination:
> 
> Will Smith Quotes (Author of Just the Two of Us)
> 
> I see a lot of Ti DS in what he says, and Si. Also, based on these quotes, he must undeniably be a type 6. I think a lot of people mistake this "harsher" version of the ESE for SEEs. Naruto from the anime/manga definitely comes to mind here.


 @Typhon

Agreed with what Entropic says.

I'll just add that I think that Tupac is an awesome example of an EIE, and there are similarities there, as well.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with Tupac being beta NF, but I think its very possible he was an introverted one. Hes actually one of the rare rappers who are beta, if you ask me(at least amongst the famous ones).

Yeah, Entropic, I do see where you're coming from. In those quotes there doesnt seem to be much Se there at all, and I've read most of them. Being tough in the classic sense I would associate more with Si than Se, Se is more willful than tough. Tough I would define as being able to resist difficult elements of a circumstance, whereas willful is about being able to chnage those circumstances for the better.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Typhon said:


> I agree with Tupac being beta NF, but I think its very possible he was an introverted one. Hes actually one of the rare rappers who are beta, if you ask me(at least amongst the famous ones).
> 
> Yeah, Entropic, I do see where you're coming from. In those quotes there doesnt seem to be much Se there at all, and I've read most of them.


Yeah, I definitely can see ESE in the quotes-- At least the ones coming from him and not a script.

Like this :

“The only thing that I see that is distinctly different about me is I'm not afraid to die on a treadmill. I will not be out-worked, period. You might have more talent than me, you might be smarter than me, you might be sexier than me, you might be all of those things you got it on me in nine categories. But if we get on the treadmill together, there's two things: You're getting off first, or I'm going to die. It's really that simple, right?
You're not going to out-work me. It's such a simple, basic concept. The guy who is willing to hustle the most is going to be the guy that just gets that loose ball. The majority of people who aren't getting the places they want or aren't achieving the things that they want in this business is strictly based on hustle. It's strictly based on being out-worked; it's strictly based on missing crucial opportunities. I say all the time if you stay ready, you ain't gotta get ready.”


If that isn't Fe-Si, I have no idea what is.

No, seriously. If it isn't, I have no idea what is. lol. Please tell me? :laughing:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Also, based on these quotes, he must undeniably be a type 6.


I don't know if a 6 would say "fear isn't real" because fear is a very real thing for 6s. They wouldn't call fear "insanity" either, unless they were being deprecating about their own experience. Let's discuss this privately though, don't wanna derail.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is duality, i dont care what you say. this is it! ;p


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Doug EIE (INFp), Joe SLE (ESTp). I do not think they know each other so well.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Doug EIE (INFp)


You mean IEI?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Typhon said:


> You mean IEI?


Yes! Edited. He is not the stereotypical IEI I guess.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Howard Stern and Robin Quivers. INTj and ESFP.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump^ cause this thread used to have interesting potential.

So as not to leave this post vain and uninformative - here is the couple from Downton Abbey. They are not duals actually, but semi-duals. Lady Mary (LIE) and Matthew (EII).


----------



## I See (Jan 18, 2015)

Joe Rogan: ESTP/SLE and Tom Papa: INFJ/IEI






Watching this as an INFJ was so weird - Joe was saying everything I wish everyone would say all the time and Tom reacting exactly how I would react.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Not precisely related to the topic, but has anyone ever met an older dual couple in RL and wished desperately that they were your parents? I work at a grocery store and a few days ago what I expect was an ILE-SEI dual couple came through my register, bout 50 or so, and it was just such a good time. Maybe this is weird.

My entire family is essentially SEIs and ESEs, with a few Beta Quadras thrown in, so I lucked out and the family has a really good dynamic, but my mom is and ESE and my day an SLI so definitely get along well this them but there is some obviously rational/irrational clashes with my mom, and there is some obviously FiVsFe HA clashes with my dad, from time to time.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Doug EIE (INFp), Joe SLE (ESTp). I do not think they know each other so well.


or, or, doug is entp.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> or, or, doug is entp.


As someone who is a big fan of his, I think he's an LSI. He showcases normative Fi whenever he has to be serious about his stance on things, and can't use Fe even remotely. I also can't see Si/Ne-valuing at all, since all the scenarios he paints up in his standup tend to heavily involve Se, such as dominating and fucking a football player. Contrast him with Louis CK, an Ne/Si valuer, who deliberately makes fun of that kind of thinking.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

cyamitide said:


> As far as I know yes, and a prime example of what a Sexual 4w3 is like.
> There are many Si leading women who are simply gorgeous  who have this smooth, luxuriant beauty about them.
> 
> This is Angelina as a teenager, before all the plastic surgeries and fame:


I attest to it. That is true about Si leading women which i observed and understood as well. That's because Si is attention to perfection of inner body development.
But, she is not ISFJ. She is just beautiful. I wud say ESTP. Se doms are gorgeous as well.


----------

